# 9-18 oval office



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone going tonight?


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

would love to but pops is still in the hospital...so ill be up there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

how is you dad doing? i am still keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I was in town, I'd definitely be there. Yall take care.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't make it this week.....


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not going to make this one, but drink a beer for me.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't make it either.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

guess i'll stay home and get a few brownie points since no one is going. see ya 'all next week.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got in from MS... sorry I couldn't make the drive either... I will make it eventually! :toast


----------

